# X factor 2012



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno lo segue?


----------



## BB7 (27 Settembre 2012)

No, odio i giudici e il tentare di imitare gli americani. Invece ho trovato simpatico Italia's Got Talent.


----------



## yelle (28 Settembre 2012)

troppo odio per la Ventura


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Ottobre 2012)

la ventura???ma è ancora li!!incredibile!!non sa manco cosa sia la musica ed è li


----------



## DannySa (14 Ottobre 2012)

Io per ora ho seguito tutte le audizioni, quest'anno credo che sarà interessante..


----------



## Prinz (14 Ottobre 2012)

selezioni scandalose, una sequela di mezze calzette. Elio poi si è bevuto il cervello


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Ottobre 2012)

I musicisti non si cercano con i reality. Pure chi è bravo, andando lì è costretto a rovinarsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2012)

non guardatelo neanche...ascoltate me..


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non lo guardavo su rai due, pensa adesso su Sky, che lo guardo solo per le partite e Wrestling...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2012)

della gente che hanno preso ce ne sono solo 2-3 che mi sembrano interessanti, il resto solo i soliti raccomandati che hanno già esperienze altrove, almeno avessero l'onestà di dirlo e non illudessero la gente che va ai casting.


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non guardatelo neanche...ascoltate me..



Cosa intendi ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> della gente che hanno preso ce ne sono solo 2-3 che mi sembrano interessanti, il resto solo i soliti raccomandati che hanno già esperienze altrove, almeno avessero l'onestà di dirlo e non illudessero la gente che va ai casting.



No , il problema reale è che questo programma ha uno scopo diverso da quello che si pensa ... non è questione di raccomandati.. il programma è un test che ovunque le case discografiche usano per avere pubblicità a zero e per testare l'impatto di un artista sulla gente .


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , il problema reale è che questo programma ha uno scopo diverso da quello che si pensa ... non è questione di raccomandati.. il programma è un test che ovunque le case discografiche usano per avere pubblicità a zero e per testare l'impatto di un artista sulla gente .



secondo me sfruttano quei ragazzi giusto la durata del programma, una volta usciti da lì non si sentono più nominare e credo vengano letteralmente abbandonati a se stessi. 

invece quelli di maria de filippi riescono quasi tutti (per lo meno i finalisti) ad avere un principio di carriera. 
poi vabbe, dopo 2/3 anni spariscono pure loro.


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2012)

ma ancora lo fanno?


----------



## Hammer (19 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> della gente che hanno preso ce ne sono solo 2-3 che mi sembrano interessanti, il resto solo i soliti raccomandati che hanno già esperienze altrove, almeno avessero l'onestà di dirlo e non illudessero la gente che va ai casting.



Non penso che contino le raccomandazioni: con questi format le case spolpano e spremono i concorrenti una volta entrati (e usciti), dopo aver creato una base di pubblico (l'inverso del logico cammino di un artista), per qualche mese (con qualche singoletto per spaccare le classifiche). Poi si riparte con l'edizione successiva, e altri ragazzi da spolpare, e gli altri che fine hanno fatto? 

Senza contare come x factor e amici siano l'ingresso privilegiato per la musica italiana, se non emergi lì che altri modi hai per diventare popolare e vivere di musica? Basta sentire nelle radio da dove vengono la maggior parte dei pezzi di artisti "giovani". La realtà e i percorsi musicali di anni fa sono stati totalmente distorti.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2012)

XF6, esordio boom: Nicola primo eliminato e subito tutti pazzi per Nice
XF6, esordio boom: Nicola primo eliminato e subito tutti pazzi per Nice - Adnkronos Spettacolo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non penso che contino le raccomandazioni: con questi format le case spolpano e spremono i concorrenti una volta entrati (e usciti), dopo aver creato una base di pubblico (l'inverso del logico cammino di un artista), per qualche mese (con qualche singoletto per spaccare le classifiche). Poi si riparte con l'edizione successiva, e altri ragazzi da spolpare, e gli altri che fine hanno fatto?
> 
> Senza contare come x factor e amici siano l'ingresso privilegiato per la musica italiana, se non emergi lì che altri modi hai per diventare popolare e vivere di musica? Basta sentire nelle radio da dove vengono la maggior parte dei pezzi di artisti "giovani". La realtà e i percorsi musicali di anni fa sono stati totalmente distorti.



parlavo di raccomandazione perchè di quelli che hanno scelto e hanno superato i casting, ci sono 1 ragazza che ha già fatto addirittura sanremo giovani, e 2 ragazzi che qualche anno fa hanno partecipato a "ti lascio una canzone", quindi non sono proprio perfetti sconosciuti. 

per il resto sono d'accordo con quello che dici.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2012)

Premesso che avro' visto si e no 2/3 puntate tra amici e xfactor, secondo me i giudici dovrebbero avere potere decisionale solo per le audizioni.


----------



## Hammer (20 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> parlavo di raccomandazione perchè di quelli che hanno scelto e hanno superato i casting, ci sono 1 ragazza che ha già fatto addirittura sanremo giovani, e 2 ragazzi che qualche anno fa hanno partecipato a "ti lascio una canzone", quindi non sono proprio perfetti sconosciuti.
> 
> per il resto sono d'accordo con quello che dici.



Se per "raccomandazione" intendi: "prendiamoli così una parte del pubblico li conosce già e avranno più seguito e quindi il programma farà più share" sono d'accordo con te ^^


----------



## Prinz (20 Ottobre 2012)

io lo guardo per farmi due risate e perché ci sono Elio e Morgan, ma con occhio televisivo, non musicale. la musica è solo contorno


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2012)

Musicalmente l'unico li dentro che ne capisce è Elio... arisa è una *****...mergan si è bravo ma si crede un dio e l'altra rifatta neanche la nomino...

per il resto... no , vi dico ( e credetemi ) che il programma è tutta una prova per testare l'appleal degi artisti sulla gente... la maggior parte di quelli che vedete ha già da prima un contratto discografico...


----------



## Prinz (6 Novembre 2012)

dopo aver visto quello pseudorapper ridurre a brandelli la sacra, inviolabile, incommensurabile 21st century schizoid man dei sommi King Crimson (che poi vorrei capire che senso ha comprimere un pezzo di oltre 7 minuti in un'esibizione di 1 minuto e mezzo), ho perso ogni residuo scampolo di fiducia nel genere umano.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> dopo aver visto quello pseudorapper ridurre a brandelli la sacra, inviolabile, incommensurabile 21st century schizoid man dei sommi King Crimson (che poi vorrei capire che senso ha comprimere un pezzo di oltre 7 minuti in un'esibizione di 1 minuto e mezzo), ho perso ogni residuo scampolo di fiducia nel genere umano.



quoto.  

cmq credo che l'edizione di quest'anno sia un flop perchè ho letto che nelle prossime 2 puntate ci saranno ben 4 eliminati, quindi vorranno finirlo fuori in fretta.

e in effetti, per quel poco che ho visto, il livello mi sembra veramente basso. 
vincerà a mani basse chiara presumo.


----------



## Morghot (6 Novembre 2012)

Morgan ICS idolo assoluto e showstealer a mani basse, aspetto solo la sua esibizione ogni volta.

Comunque non è che lo fanno finire prima, dura esattamente come l'anno scorso, 1 anno fa era iniziato a novembre.


----------



## Dexter (7 Novembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Morgan ICS idolo assoluto e showstealer a mani basse, aspetto solo la sua esibizione ogni volta.



uno che di rap ne sa un minimo,sa bene che ICS è assolutamente ridicolo.


----------



## Morghot (7 Novembre 2012)

Ammetto che di rap non ne capisco un ca*zo ma è innegabile che faccia qualcosa di mai visto per un format televisivo così importante quindi ben venga gente come lui in grado di portare novità, poi personalmente così a pelle mi sembra un grande quindi non riesco a non amarlo.

Pensa pure che la prima volta che ho visto l'esibizione ai casting son rimasto così ---> , poi quando gli han dato 3 sì ---> ; successivamente spinto dalla curiosità son andato a cercare qualcosa sul suo conto per il web, ho sentito diverse sue canzoni ed ha cominciato a non dispiacermi.

ARCOOOOOOR... come non amarlo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Morgan ICS idolo assoluto e showstealer a mani basse, aspetto solo la sua esibizione ogni volta.
> 
> Comunque non è che lo fanno finire prima, dura esattamente come l'anno scorso, 1 anno fa era iniziato a novembre.



si ma di solito fanno solo 1 eliminazione a puntata. 
adesso nel giro di 2 puntate ne escono ben 4....sembra quasi vogliano velocizzare la fine del programma.


----------



## Dexter (7 Novembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ammetto che di rap non ne capisco un ca*zo ma è innegabile che faccia qualcosa di mai visto per un format televisivo così importante quindi ben venga gente come lui in grado di portare novità, poi personalmente così a pelle mi sembra un grande quindi non riesco a non amarlo.
> 
> Pensa pure che la prima volta che ho visto l'esibizione ai casting son rimasto così ---> , poi quando gli han dato 3 sì ---> ; successivamente spinto dalla curiosità son andato a cercare qualcosa sul suo conto per il web, ho sentito diverse sue canzoni ed ha cominciato a non dispiacermi.
> 
> ARCOOOOOOR... come non amarlo


 vabè,te la do buona perchè non capisci un tubo di rap. sappi che però è preso per il sedere dall'intera scena rap italiana..


----------



## Morghot (8 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma di solito fanno solo 1 eliminazione a puntata.
> adesso nel giro di 2 puntate ne escono ben 4....sembra quasi vogliano velocizzare la fine del programma.


L'anno scorso han fatto solo una volta con 2 eliminazioni ma il numero di puntate è identico ovvero 4 di casting e 8 live, anchio ho avuto la tua impressione però guardando in giro non mi pare proprio stia andando male e non hanno diminuito le puntate quindi boh.
[MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION]: ci credo se mi dici così, però onestamente l'importante è che piaccia a me del resto amen, gli auguro lunga vita a xfactor e soprattutto dopo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> ARCOOOOOOR... come non amarlo



Hardcore ... PLS


----------



## Brain84 (8 Novembre 2012)

di ICS ho visto un'intervista su youtube dove diceva "il rap è la filosofia, l'hip hop il genere musicale", quando ho sentito queste parole ho capito il grado di idiozia di questo essere


----------



## Morghot (9 Novembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hardcore ... PLS


Eddai è per ridere... ARCOOOOOOOOOOR 

Comunque anche stasera mè piaciuto con Der Kommissar, avanti così!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2012)

Fuori due concorrenti Doppia eliminazione a XFactor 6, il pubblico fa fuori le Donatella e Romina - Adnkronos Spettacolo


----------



## Prinz (10 Novembre 2012)

C'è da dire che la Chiara è davvero fenomenale. E' riuscita quasi a farmi piacere quella sesquipedale schifezza di The final countdown (arrangiata in versione tango)


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2012)

Questa sera altre due uscite.....


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che la Chiara è davvero fenomenale. E' riuscita quasi a farmi piacere quella sesquipedale schifezza di The final countdown (arrangiata in versione tango)



secondo me vince, se la gioca con nice e ics.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> di ICS ho visto un'intervista su youtube dove diceva "il rap è la filosofia, l'hip hop il genere musicale", quando ho sentito queste parole ho capito il grado di idiozia di questo essere


LOL in realtà è tutto il contrario.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2012)

Altra grande prova di Chiara.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2012)

Arisa perde l'ultimo gruppo.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Novembre 2012)

Questa sera ci sono gli inediti......


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Prima serata di finale.


----------



## DannySa (6 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima serata di finale.



Domani l'altra?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Domani l'altra?



Si.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2012)

Un nervoso quando vedo/sento sti tizi cantare l'inno della Champions. Odiosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ma sto programma bazzica ancora tra i palinsesti.No perche' sky,per l'ennesima stramaledetta volta,mi ha mandato il messaggio,ricordandomi di non perdere per nulla al mondo questa robaccia!


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2012)

fra gli inediti non ce n'è uno che mi piaccia. 

nell'ultima puntata ics ha fatto una bella versione di invisible man dei queen. 
cmq chiara ha la vittoria in tasca, anche se vedo ics in netta crescita. 

p.s. arisa si era incazzata a morte quando le hanno sbattuto fuori i freres chaos dicendono che erano innovativi, avevano un inedito pazzesco e blablabla.....l'ho sentito ieri su youtube, è monnezza pura.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ascoltate la vera musica e lasciate perdere questa immondizia!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ascoltate la vera musica e lasciate perdere questa immondizia!



concordo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Come previsto ha vinto Chiara.


----------



## iceman. (7 Dicembre 2012)

A me di sti programmi trash mi piacciono solo i provini...son troppo LOL.

Comunque x factor fa veramente schifo, tutti truccati, piastrati , occhiali giganteschi, ma che sembrano tutti frrrr...


----------



## Van The Man (8 Dicembre 2012)

Quando sto programma di disadattati lo faceva lo Rai era considerato trash, su Sky è diventato fenomeno di culto. Boh


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Quando sto programma di disadattati lo faceva lo Rai era considerato trash, su Sky è diventato fenomeno di culto. Boh



Ma veramente. Ahahahahhahaahhaha


----------



## BB7 (8 Dicembre 2012)

L'ho visto per 3 minuti ieri... cioè ormai è una moda consolidata quella di vestirsi nel modo più strambo possibile -.-" Dopo Lady Gaga tutti a vestirsi in modi ridicoli per attirare attenzione. Che Pena.


----------



## DannySa (8 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me di sti programmi trash mi piacciono solo i provini...son troppo LOL.
> 
> Comunque x factor fa veramente schifo, tutti truccati, piastrati , occhiali giganteschi, ma che sembrano tutti frrrr...



Idem, io ho guardato fino alle selezioni finali e poi basta


----------



## Prinz (10 Dicembre 2012)

a prescindere dal carattere discutibile del format in questione, Chiara è una ragazza dal talento cristallino che merita indubbiamente di fare strada e glielo auguro


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> a prescindere dal carattere discutibile del format in questione, Chiara è una ragazza dal talento cristallino che merita indubbiamente di fare strada e glielo auguro


----------

